
A lock-free, wait-free hash table [pdf] - ianopolous
http://web.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/070221_LockFreeHash.pdf
======
skyde
Where can I get this :)

~~~
ianopolous
This might be an older version: [https://github.com/stephenc/high-scale-
lib](https://github.com/stephenc/high-scale-lib)

~~~
ianopolous
This one is more up-to-date:
[https://github.com/cliffclick/JCTools](https://github.com/cliffclick/JCTools)

